# Constant crying and whining?



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

So we picked up our little girl last night and she is fantastic!

The only concern I have is that she cries during everything. It doesn't matter what we're doing. When she plays she whimpers. When she eats she whimpers. When we're just being lazy and we're petting her she whimpers.

It's just very intermittent crying at the weirdest times. She doesn't show any sign of being injured or sick. She actually doesn't show any sign that she's distressed or anything. If you were deaf you'd never know she was crying. She still wags her tail and jumps around and munches on her food without hesitation but she just...cries now and then during these actions.

The breeder said they do that when they feel overwhelmed or overexcited which is understandable seeing as how we just yanked her out of the environment she was used to and introduced her to a completely new one. I'm just wondering if it's something to be concerned about?

We have a vet appointment today and I'll ask them about it as well.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Im no expert, I can't give you any professional advice. But, my boy is 9 months old and he cries/ whines all the time. I just call it him talking. He cries when he is bored, when he is playing, when he wants attention, when he is stretching, when he is yawning, when he is eating, when he is trying to figure soothing out. I can now kind of distinguish between the whines. He has an im bored whine, and im overstimulated whine, an im very pleased whine, a let me outside whine, and a pay attention to me whine. He is a very happy, healthy pup. They are just very, very, very vocal dogs. And, it seems to be all whining. He rarely barks, but boy is he a talker.


----------



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

Well it's nice to know we're not alone but it's just so strange. I've never seen a dog whining loudly while romping around with a toy in her mouth. I guess I always just associated those noises with distress or injury.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, are you talking about 'dogs' or 'shepherds'? There are some things that seem to be unique to shepherds. One is the sometimes often vocalizations over EVERYTHING. Two (which is good to find out now) is that they can be drama queens... males more than females in my experience. Grim has carried on like he was dying because my Pug pushed him into a piece of furniture when they were rough housing.  He shakes it off and goes on running around like a maniac, but I can see a non-GSD person rushing him to the vet right off. They just have some little things that are all their own.


----------



## PorkandBeans (Nov 5, 2012)

Just got back from the vet. She's in good shape and, like you guys said, he said she's just being dramatic and that's how she's going to be for a while.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Schatzi was the same as a pup. But she out grew it now that she is 8 months. She left the whining for barking  Just be thankful you don't have an Alaskan Malamute puppy. lol Now those guys are very vocal.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

They are a very vocal breed! 

Before too long, you won't even hear it anymore, it becomes white noise. LOL

My dog isn't too bad, she just whines when she wants to play and I'm not noticing her FANTASTIC KONG that she has kindly placed right in front of my face. Or if she's excited and has to sit still, she'll whine.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

PorkandBeans said:


> Well it's nice to know we're not alone but it's just so strange. I've never seen a dog whining loudly while romping around with a toy in her mouth. I guess I always just associated those noises with distress or injury.


No distress or injury will change whining to screaming. LOL

Have fun!


----------

